# Spiele die ein Remake oder eine Fortsetzung verdient haben



## ZAM (18. Oktober 2007)

Bei meinen Kollegen von pcgames.de gibt es eine Artikel-Serie über Spiele, die eine Fortsetzung verdient haben. 

Ich habe dabei meine ganz eigenen Vorstellungen, welche Klassiger auf jeden Fall eine Fortsetzung verdient haben. 


**** X-Wing*
Bei dem PCG-Artikel wurde übrigens damals ein Genre, bzw. eine echte klassiger-Reihe, in der man weit über 100 Stunden Spielzeit verbrachte, ignoriert. Ein neuer Teil der X-Wing-Reihe wäre genial, möglichst mit dem Besten, was X-Wing, Tie-Fighter (TIE), X-wing vs. Tie-Fighter (XvT) und X-Wing Alliance (XWA) und die Addons zu bieten hatten - Dafür müsste LucasArts aber dringend Lawrence Holland zurück ins Boot holen. 

*Warum eigentlich?* 
Ich spiele zur Zeit wieder X-Wing Alliance und vermisse dabei einfach neues Futter. X-Wing und Tie-Fighter laufen mit Dosbox zwar noch, aber wirken mittlerweile recht angestaubt. Für XvT und X-Wing-Alliance findet man zudem kaum noch Mitspieler, die sich zu ein paar Stunden Weltraum-Schlacht überreden lassen - außerdem gibt es hier eh ein Problem, dazu aber später mehr unter "Das nervt". 

*Gedankengang* 
Meine Vorstellung ist ein X-Wing-Titel, in dem man sich im Spielverlauf für eine Seite entscheiden kann (Neutral, Imperium, Allianz) und dann weitere Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten hat. Beispielsweise möchte ich wieder in den inneren Kreis des Imperators aufgenommen werden <g>. Der Traum: Eine Art "Best of" der bisherigen Titel mit neuer Grafik-Engine, Unreal Engine 3 oder so <g>. 

*Das nervt* 
Ich vermisste bei allen bisherigen Titeln einen vernünftigen Online-Multiplayer-Modus. Ok die ersten Titel TIE und XWing hatten soetwas nicht - aber XvT konnte man damals schon über Nullmodem und IPX im Netzwerk, sowie über Direct-IP und zone.com online spielen. Nur 4 Spieler sind nicht grade das Optimum. Auch der Online-Modus von XWA ist nicht optimal - ein Spieler muss hosten und ab 4 Spieler steigt bei Standard-DSL die Latenz leider immens, vor allem die Kiste des Hosters bricht irgendwann ein <g>. 

*Wunschzettel für X-Wing Next-Generation: (erweiterbar)* 

*Allgemeines* 
- Cockpit-Ansichten; Absolute Pflicht - Für jedes Schiff eine eigene! 
- Neue Grafikengine, XwA hat noch Flair, aber ist schon etwas angestaubt 
- Alle Einstellungsmöglichkeiten der bisherigen Titel; also Energie-Zuweisungen, Ziel-System, Waffenwahl, Flügel öffnen/schließen, Map, Zoom, Schiff-Außenansicht, Aufnahmefunktion usw. 
- Aufnahme mit Export-Funktion in Avi oder andere Videoformate 
- Steuerung der Gruppenmitglieder/Geschwader wie in allen Teilen 
- Steuerung wie in allen Teilen 
- Vollständige Tastatur belegt, Joystick-Action pflicht 
- Schiffverhalten wie in den bisherigen Teilen 
- Klarer Simulations-Stil, kein Arcade-Krempel - bitte auch NICHT optional 
- usw. 

*Multiplayer* 
- Eigene Server, kein User-Host mehr 
- Cooperations-modus in dem... 
--|- Single-Player-Missionen spielbar sind 
--|- Skirmish-Modus gibt 
--|- Duelle gibt 
--|- Death-Matches gibt 
--|- Selbst erstellte Missionen spielbar sind 
-Allgemeiner Multiplayer-Modus: siehe Cooperations-Modus 
- Online-Statistiken und Rängesystem 
- Ingame-Kommunikation 

*Singleplayer* 
- Entscheidungsfreiheit im Spielverlauf ob Imperium, Allianz oder Neutral 
- Storyline von (kurz vor) Episode IV bis VI 
- Kein Episode I-III Kinder-wischiwaschi mit sauberen Klickibunti-hochglanz-Schiffen 
- Best of Tie-Fighter: Durch Sondermissionen in den inneren Kreis des Imperators gelangen 
- Dicke Raumschlachten mit/gegen unzählige Sternzerstörer (ähnlich Endmission Episode VI) 
- Ständige Ingame-Kommunikation der NPCs wie in allen Teilen, dient dem Flair 
- Nicht-linearer Spielverlauf 
--|- Dynamische Missionen 
--|- Ein verlorenes Missionsziel sollte nicht automatisch zum Scheitern führen, sondern den weiteren Spielverlauf oder die Mission verändern 
- Bodenmissionen ähnlich der Steuerung von Landspeedern auf Hoth 

**** Jedi Knight 4
*
*Warum eigentlich?
*Selbst D*rk F*rces verprüht, trotz mittlerweile veralteter Engine, eine absolut geniale Star Wars Atmosphäre. Jedi Knight und die Nachfolger haben die Atmosphäre, den Spielspaß und die Langzeitmotivation, dank immer umfangreicherer Lichtschwert-Kämpfe, noch gesteigert. Ich spiel JK Academy heute noch im Multiplayer-Modus. Forces Unleashed kommt zwar nächstes Jahr, aber es ist halt ein Konsolentitel und kein Spiel der D*rk F*rces Reihe... ich möchte ein neues

*Das muss rein
*- Überarbeitete Grafik-Engine
- Mehr Moves bei Lichtschwert-Kämpfen
- Fahrzeuge
- Eine Dichte Story mit erneuter Entscheidungsmöglichkeit für die jeweilige Seite der Macht
- Neue Mächte (ähnlich stark denen in The Forces Unleashed)
- Vielleicht eine alternative Storyline um Episode IV - VI nachzuspielen *hust*

**** Dungeon Keeper 3
*
*Warum eigentlich?*
 Die Dungeon Keeper Reihe ist ein absolutes - Must have!
 Man darf so richtig böse sein und tapferen Helden zeigen, wo der Hammer hängt.
*
 Das muss rein*
 - Neue Grafikengine
 - Gleiches Spielprinzip
 - Neue und verbesserte Räume (Vor allem die Folterkammer ^^)
 - Geniale Multiplayer-Schlachten 
 - Der gleichen Witz und Charme der Vorgänger. 

**** Weitere Titel die eine Fortsetzung verdient haben:
- Mechwarrior
*Endlich wieder mit riesigen Maschinen rumlaufen und rumballern.*

- Ultima
*Teil 7 + Addon = Kult; Teil 9 hatte gute Ansätze, ich mochte Teil 8, auch wenn es bei den Fans als Jump & Run verschrien war.*

- Sh*dow W*arrior
*Ich mochte das Schwert und die Animes *g**

- Duke Nukem (*hust* - Es wird Zeit 3DRealms....)
*Dazu gibt es nichts zu sagen *seufz**
*
*- Space Quest*
Das hatte einen futuristischen Charme und hatte Witz.

*- Indiana Jones (Adventure)*
Es muss auf jeden Fall an Fate of Atlantis rankommen.

*- Maniac Mansion

- Monkey Island

- Ishar

- Dungeon Master

- Ultima Underworld

- Wing Commander

- Transport Tycoon
*
**** Titel die ein Remake verdienen*
*- Tresspasser*
Ok, es war wohl nur ein Physic-Engine-Test, hatte keine echte Story und war irgendwie "konfus" - aber die Idee eines Jurassik-Park-Spiels mit freien Bewegungsmöglichkeiten, rießigen Dinos mit KI usw. fand ich nicht schlecht. 

*- Bioforge*
Die Demo war sehr kurz, aber ich hab sie unzählige male gespielt.

*- Guilty *
Ich mag einfach futuristische Adventures 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*- Legend of Kyrandia 3

- Simon the Sorcerer 2

- Albion

- Dungeon Master 2

- Ishar 3

- Stonekeep

- Syndicate

- The Elder Scrolls: Arena

- MAG! (haha meine PCG-Kollegen werden mich dafür erschlagen, vor allem RR *g*)
**
- Ultima 8*
*
*Was habt Ihr so für Wünsche?


----------



## Dagon1 (18. Oktober 2007)

Mindestens die Hälfte deiner Liste würd ich so unterschreiben.

Tie-Fighter steht auf jedenfall ganz oben.

Ansonsten kann ich da nur Master of Magic erwähnen.


Mit muffeligem Gruss


Tarrion


----------



## Desdinova (19. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde mich langsam mal über neuen *Diablo* Teil freuen. Obwohl mich Diablo II nach wie vor noch fesselt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eigentlich sollte an dieser Stelle eine genauere Ausführung stehen. Ich habe allerdings beim schreiben bemerkt,  dass diese Uhrzeit meinem Denkvermögen nicht zuträglich ist und deshalb gibts jetzt nur dieses Gewäsch zu lesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (19. Oktober 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






ZAM schrieb:


> - Albion


Oh ja, das war genial. Vor allem mal ein unverbrauchtes Szenario.


----------



## Organasilver (19. Oktober 2007)

Albion hab ich vor ner halben Stunde wieder auf meine Platte gepackt und mit Dosbox sogar zum laufen bekommen!

Das war damals mein aller erstes Pc-Spiel und ich liebe diese Story....eine supermoderne Grafik war und ist für mich kein Kriterium bei solchen Spielen...schade, dass Blue Bytes de facto nicht mehr wirklich existieren bzw. nur noch für die Siedler Reihe zuständig sind -.-

PS: Weiss noch irgendeiner, wie an diese verdammte Pistole im Raumschiff rankom? Ich verpeil das irgendwie, dabei weiss ich genau, dass das ging


----------



## Lakron (19. Oktober 2007)

Oblivion!! das Spiel is der Hammer, Spass pur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (19. Oktober 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> PS: Weiss noch irgendeiner, wie an diese verdammte Pistole im Raumschiff rankom? Ich verpeil das irgendwie, dabei weiss ich genau, dass das ging



Keine Ahnung mehr, aber gibt noch genug Lösungen.


Ein Klassiker Remake das bald kommt ist Speedball 2: http://www.speedball2.de/


----------



## Organasilver (19. Oktober 2007)

Is in Ordnung...bin so spät am Abend n bissel verpeilt...und jetzt wo dus sagst...ich hab in meinem Schrank nen Ordner voller Walkthroughs für Albion, Oblivion, The Fall und die ganzen Sachen...ich brauch Urlaub....oder ne Mütze voll schlaf, aber das kommt glaub ich aufs gleiche raus...naj, B2T:

Was meiner Meinung nach auch ein Remae bzw. ne Fortsetzung verdient hätte, wäre "The Dig" von Lucas Arts....war ein wirklich geniales Adventure, ist aber leider nie wirklich groß rausgekommen...die Story um die Lichtwesen fand ich damals ganz großes Kino^^


----------



## Tikume (19. Oktober 2007)

The Dig war eines der Lucas Art Games die damals an mir vorbeigezogen sind, sollte ich mir echt mal anschauen.

Aber auch ein absolut geniales Lucas Arts Adventure war Loom.


----------



## Dogar (19. Oktober 2007)

Fortsetzung:

Monkey Island:
Der witz, die situationen da passte einfach alles und vor allem wegen Murray!

Day of the Tentacle
Nun wer will nicht wissen was Bernard, Fred und Laverne heute machen ?

Loom
das war ein schönes Grafikadventure und das Musiksystem fand ich genial

Kings Quest
Jo da musste man Knobeln und schnell sein

Torins Passage
Augenklatscher ^^

Beneath a Steel Sky
eine gelungene Story. Und ich spiele es heute noch gern.

X-Wing Remake/Neuauflage
Menno nu werd ich nostalgisch ^^ meine lieblingsmissionen waren die im A-Wing


----------



## Stery (19. Oktober 2007)

Also ich würde mich über eine Fortsetzung bzw Remake von

Jagged Alliance 2 - Gibt einfach nichts vergleichbares. Spiele das Spiel heute noch sehr gerne doch die Grafik tut schon ein bischen in den Augen weh... Besonders auf einem 22" -.-

Deus Ex 1 - Das Spiel ist super und war seiner Zeit deutlich voraus... Bis heute hab ich noch kein Spiel mit so viel Entscheidungsfreuheit gespielt... Der zweite teil war jawohl eine einzige Enttäuschung

Wie schon gesagt ein Monkey Island nachfolger - Aber bitte wieder mit maussteuerung


----------



## Isthos (19. Oktober 2007)

Ich hätte gerne Diablo 3. Diablo 2 ist einfach nur genial. Schade nur das Blizzard das Battlenet und die Diablo2 Spieler so vernachlässigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (19. Oktober 2007)

Empire Earth 1
Das hat ein Remake verdient.. Einfach nur ein bisschen bessere Grafik, das wär schon geil..
Empire Earth 2 war ja ein Flop und 3 wirds auch werden..
War einfach das geilste Spiel aller Zeiten..


----------



## Leoncore (19. Oktober 2007)

Das gute alte Civilization: Call to Power von Activision hätte eine Fortsetzung verdient. Dies war doch in einigen Punkten vielfältiger und komplexer als die Civ.Reihe von Take2.


----------



## Clamev (19. Oktober 2007)

Mechwarrior!!!!!!
Ein SPiel bei dem Deine Hände über die Gesamte (und ich meine Gesamte)Tastatur fliegen was ein Ultrgeiles Cochpit feeling erzeutg.Das Gameplay ist einfach genial.Wenn die dazu jetztz noch Gescheite Grafik +Story dahinterpacken(Ich will meinen eigenen Stern haben nicht so ein Freigeburt abschaum lanzendreck!)NEED!


----------



## Besieger (19. Oktober 2007)

Mhh also wär auch fürn neues Empire Earth 1. Das Spiel war der Hammer mit seinen unzähligen Möglichkeiten. Was danach kam kann emr eigentlich nur noch in die Tonne treten...


----------



## Hyaten (19. Oktober 2007)

nen ramke hätte auf jeden fall mal fable the lost capters verdient^^


----------



## Organasilver (19. Oktober 2007)

Gabs net mal Pläne für nen 2ten Teil? Ich mien ich hätt da was gelesen, gleich ma googeln

Ok, is bisher nur geplant für die XBox 360 und für ende 08 geplant


----------



## Dalmus (20. Oktober 2007)

Gab's nicht schonmal einen Artikel in irgendeiner Spielezeitschrift über die unsinnigsten Namen für Fortsetungen die tatsächlich erschienen sind? An der Spitz damals "Game over 2" und "Last Ninja 2"? *g*

Aber was hätte denn wirklich mal eine Forsetzung verdient ausser Diablo?
Spontan: Sid Meiers Alpha Centauri, aber da hab ich gerüchteweise vernommen, daß es einen zweiten Teil gab, der nur nich in Deutschland erschienen ist....

Meine Stimme für ein PC-Remake eines alten C64er-Klassikers: Sexgames reloaded. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (20. Oktober 2007)

> Ich würde mich langsam mal über neuen Diablo Teil freuen.



/sign.

War nicht eigentlich ein neues Diablo diesen Herbst angekündigt ?

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## x3n0n (20. Oktober 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> [...]
> - Duke Nukem (*hust* - Es wird Zeit 3DRealms....)
> Dazu gibt es nichts zu sagen *seufz*
> [...]
> ...


1. Naja da gibts schon was zu sagen, "When its done!"^^
2. absolut /signed


----------



## Thrawns (20. Oktober 2007)

Monkey Island wäre wirklich wieder was feines. Aber bitte nicht so einen Reinfall wie MI4 :X


----------



## Noxiel (21. Oktober 2007)

Ein Remake hätte definitiv das Spiel "Z" von den Bitmap Brothers verdient.

Es gibt zwar einen popeligen zweiten Teil in 3D-Grafik aber der war nichtmal ein Schatten, ein schwacher Schemen vielleicht, des Originalspiels.

Was soll ich sagen, das Leveldesign, die markigen Sprüche, die bockschwere KI und die witzigen Kommentare von General Zed. 
Es müßte garnicht viel verändert werden, vielleicht bohrt man die Grafik ein wenig auf, die Vogelperspektive *muß* aber bleiben, baut eine Windows XP Kompatibiltät mit ein und fertig. 

And we're open, a giant can of whoopass!!!!!


----------



## Maighdlin (21. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leute..

Kennt noch jemand *Outcast*?

Das hätte echt nen Remake/Nachfolger verdient. Die abgedrehten Talaraner und vor allem Cutter Slade mit der dt. Stimme von Bruce Willis und den sarkastischen Kommentaren...*träum

Sonst könnte ich noch Wing Commander nennen und Eye of the Beholder (war damals mein erstes Spiel auf dem "ererbten" Amiga meines Bruders) und natürlich die X-Com Reihe...

Sían
Maighdlin


----------



## Maldavin (22. Oktober 2007)

Die Dunkle Dimension  sehr geiles spiel gewesen

Moonstone - A hard days Knight der drache war sau schwer 

MFL immer ein schönes gemetzel gewesen auf dem Spielfeld.Gabs auch als Hockey


----------



## Thront (22. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ganz klaaa bubble-bobble.


----------



## Dagonzo (22. Oktober 2007)

Nette Liste ZAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was X-Wing angeht kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich will auch einen Nachfolger

Hier noch ein paar Spiele auf meiner Wunschliste:

*Magic Carpet:* 
Teil 1 & 2 waren echt genial

*Battle Isle:* 
Bestes Runden-Strategiespiel meiner Meinung nach und hätte einen Nachfolger verdient.

*Elite:* 
Kennen wohl nur die älteren unter euch. Hoher Suchtfaktor in Vektorgrafik.

*Schleichfahrt:* 
Die bisherigen Nachfolger fand ich nicht so toll und haben in der Story und Gameplay an das Orginal nicht ran gereicht

und noch einiges mehr, dessen Namen mir grad nicht einfallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windkrieg (22. Oktober 2007)

Definitiv die *DSA Nordlandtrilogie*, also bitte ein richtiges Remake mit dem alten Spielprinzip angepasst an neue Grafikstandards mit der genialen Story. (Ich weiß, DSArakensang ist in Entwicklung, aber das beeindruckt mich bisher noch nicht wirklich)

Sonst kann ich mich Zam und Dagonzo wirklich nur anschließen, ein Großteil der Games, die ich schon fast vergessen hätte, haben wirklich ein Remake verdient...


----------



## Satanhimself (22. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das war das erste adventure das ich je auf dem rechner ganz durchgespielt hab


----------



## Besieger (22. Oktober 2007)

> Ein Remake hätte definitiv das Spiel "Z" von den Bitmap Brothers verdient.
> 
> Es gibt zwar einen popeligen zweiten Teil in 3D-Grafik aber der war nichtmal ein Schatten, ein schwacher Schemen vielleicht, des Originalspiels.
> 
> ...



Absolute Zustimmung Z war wirklich geil damals. I wois no ganz genau wie wir im Unterricht aufm Block immer uns neue Strategien ausgedacht ham^^.


----------



## Malcaraz (22. Oktober 2007)

Also die X-Wing Alliance Kampagne finde ich immernoch sehr gut gemacht, habs neuerdings wieder mal gepielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vOte 4 Remake ohne die Mission mit den kleinen Robotern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisfieber (22. Oktober 2007)

ZED   Ich häng immernoch im 18. lvl   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


 Dungeonkeeper   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Empire Earth   stimmt nur der 1. Teil war gut

monkey Island 

DSA 3 die andren hab ich nich gezokkt pack mir das grad ma wieder aufn PC


----------



## DarkSephiroth (25. Oktober 2007)

Fortsetzung:

Diablo3, find Diablo2 schon richtig Hamma und habs bis zum abwinken gezockt.

Remake:

Ich weis ja net ob das nun hier mit reinpasst, aber war irgendwie nicht die Rede von Pc/Konsolenspielen. Deshalb würd ich sagen Final Fantasy 7 , 8 und 9 auf jeden fall ein bisschen aufpeppen. Zocke die Teile aber echt noch gern auf meiner alten PSX.

MfG


----------



## Thront (25. Oktober 2007)

endlich mal eine anständige fortsetzung von 

gothic2

nicht den schrott den man uns da vor gesetzt hat....


----------



## maggus (25. Oktober 2007)

Windkrieg schrieb:


> Definitiv die *DSA Nordlandtrilogie*, also bitte ein richtiges Remake mit dem alten Spielprinzip angepasst an neue Grafikstandards mit der genialen Story. (Ich weiß, DSArakensang ist in Entwicklung, aber das beeindruckt mich bisher noch nicht wirklich)
> 
> Sonst kann ich mich Zam und Dagonzo wirklich nur anschließen, ein Großteil der Games, die ich schon fast vergessen hätte, haben wirklich ein Remake verdient...



Absolut JA!

Ansonsten hätte ich gerne ein Remake von
*The Day of the Tentacle*

Mann, was hab ich dieses Spiel geliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luckhunter (25. Oktober 2007)

ich finde Diablo, Heros of Might and Magic 3(!!), Prince of Persia, UT


UND (das hammer spiel schlecht hin...)


ONE MUST FALL!


Warum?

Die ersten Spiele, weil sie schon recht fun gemacht haben, vorallem per LAN oder anderes Multiplayer...

Dann OMF:

Das war heutzutage WoW für mich ist, das war OMF früher... also ich habs gezokkt ohne Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es war zwar relativ schlicht, simple und man konnte mit 2 Tasten gewinnen, ABER das war egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bilder

Mehr Bilder...

Es war auch recht simple... wie Tekken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vorne, hinten, oben, unten,  Schlagen, Treten... ^^


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (26. Oktober 2007)

Für mich wären Fortsetungen folgender Spiele interessant:

Wing Commander < EA wirds wohl net machen

Fallout < glaub ich erst wenn es da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Baldurs Gate < ja doch wäre klasse

Lucas Arts Adventures Zak McKracken, Maniac Mansion, Monkey Island < schwer zu toppen, daher unwahrscheinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Elite < was wäre wohl alles möglich, wenn Herr Braben nich alles alleine machen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wüschel1 (26. Oktober 2007)

Fortsetzung:

Freelancer

ps: kennt von euch jmd Disciples2? wenn ja weiß einer wann und ob ein weitere teil rauskommt?


----------



## Dr. Krankmaster (26. Oktober 2007)

Maighdlin schrieb:


> Hi Leute..
> 
> Kennt noch jemand *Outcast*?
> 
> ...



Ich sag nur *http://www.openoutcast.org* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich klasse fand war *Star Wars Knights of the old Republic*!
Der zweite kam nie an den ersten ran und das prinzip und die Story waren klasse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wäre trotzdem eher für eine Fortsetzung!


----------



## DarkSeppel666 (27. Oktober 2007)

Gute Güte, hier müssen ja ein paar mindestens genau so alt sein wie ich :-)

Battle Isle und Demonworld hätten eine Fortsetzung verdient. Schade, daß rundenbasierte Strategie heutzutage völlig out zu sein scheint.


----------



## Bobel (27. Oktober 2007)

DarkSeppel666 schrieb:


> Gute Güte, hier müssen ja ein paar mindestens genau so alt sein wie ich :-)
> 
> Battle Isle und Demonworld hätten eine Fortsetzung verdient. Schade, daß rundenbasierte Strategie heutzutage völlig out zu sein scheint.



Monkey Island als MMOG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dungeon Keeper


----------



## Veragron (28. Oktober 2007)

Hmm....hab da so einige...

- Battlefront III: Gut, angekündigt, aber bitte AUCH für PC...und macht Schiffe auch für Bodenmissionen wieder zugänglich *g*

- Ganz klar ein XWA 2, aber das kann von mir aus auch nach Episode VI spielen, Timothy Zahns Romane wären da mal ein guter Anhaltspunkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Star Trek: Starfleet Command IV, ohne Worte, einfach Need! 

- Star Wars: Republich Commando II wär auch mal was, die Story ist ja offen :>


----------



## Luzîfer323 (28. Oktober 2007)

Also *Diablo* das brauch ich ja eigentlich gar net nennen weil es da ja klar ist, doch auch Gothic sollte weitergeführt werden, desweiteren bin ich für Fortsetzungen von:
*Pokemon Stadium* nicht diese andere kacke
*StarWars Battlefront* naja warum weis man ja
*Pong* kingt komisch, ist aber so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Sam und Max* wer das Spiel kennt weis ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Donkey Kong Country* drei waren einfach zu wenig
*Street Fighter* So Legendär so cool

Naja da wären noch sooooo viele, ich bin müde, keine lust noch mehr aufzu schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regesas (28. Oktober 2007)

Gothic 3 ein Remake... Also wer es mag alle 30 Sec abzuspeichern... Hier ist das richtige : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glomandir (28. Oktober 2007)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Das gute alte Civilization: Call to Power von Activision hätte eine Fortsetzung verdient. Dies war doch in einigen Punkten vielfältiger und komplexer als die Civ.Reihe von Take2.



ähm... NU hassu einen Feind^^

1. Sid Meiers Civilisation IST und bleibt vorreiter und muss man ned vielfältiger machen... 
2. Civ is ursprünglich Mircroprose und die neuen Teile (4 inkl. Erweiterungen) sind von Firaxis

@Topic
Sid Meiers simGolf
Sid Meiers Pirates
Sid Meiers Railroad Tycoon
Sid Meiers Civilisation 
 jaja bin nun mal ein Sid Meer Fan^^

Black & White war wohl eines der innovativsten Spiele überhaupt

und ja... 

Wann Kommt endlich ein neues Mechwarrior? Als Fan der Bücher, des Tabletops bin ich logischerweise auch ein Fan der Spiele... welche leider auf meiner Kiste nimmer laufen... und ich will endlich wieder einen Atlas Steuern... oder im Multiplayer die leute mit meiner 20 Tonnen Maschiene shokieren^^

Nur Panzerung, 20er AK und Sprungdüsen... in Rücken Springen und auch doppelt so schwere Mechs umpusten^^

Mann hatten wir n Spass^^


----------



## Li-Ion (28. Oktober 2007)

Luzîfer323 schrieb:


> *Street Fighter* So Legendär so cool


Street Fighter 4 wurde bereits angekündigt, Trailer gibts hier: http://www.gametrailers.com/game/5667.html

Ich hätt gern Remake/Fortsetzung von...

*Baldurs Gate*

Warum? Weil das erste Baldurs Gate damals den dahinsiechenden PC-RPG-sektor wieder aus der Gruft geholt hat, Baldurs Gate II war das erste RPG am PC das ich völlig durchgespielt hab.

*Wing Commander*

Warum? Wing Commander war der Vorreiter für X-Wing dazumal (von welchem ich ebenfalls gerne ein Remake sehen würde) und hat mit seinen für heutige Verhältnisse lächerlichen Grafiken und Cutscenes für Film-feeling gesorgt. Ich kann mich auch noch erinnern damals das Speech Pack installiert zu haben, für Sprachausgabe, damals echt was besonderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Raptor*

Warum? Es gab am PC nie wirklich viele und sehr wenige gute 2d-Shooter der Marke "ein Raumschiff gegen das Universum", und Raptor war definitiv eines der besten.

*Beyond Good & Evil*

Warum? Weil es eines der besten Spiele ist die ich bislang gespielt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist abwechslungsreich, innovativ, mal witzig, mal melancholisch, actionreich und spannend. Wer sich vom gewöhnungsbedürftigen Grafikstil mit humanoiden Schweinen etc. abschrecken lies, hat definitiv was verpasst.

folgende Adventures:
*Grim Fandango* surreales Setting, absolut genial
*Day of the Tentacle* ich bin mir nicht sicher ob DotT oder Monkey Island 2 das beste Adventure aller Zeiten ist... *g*
*Monkey Island* aber bitte back to the roots, alles nach MI2 war leider enttäuschend.
*Gabriel Knight* leider auch eine Reihe die schlechter wurde, aber ein Remake würde Gabriel vielleicht gut tun.
*the Dig* ich habe nie verstanden warum das Spiel nie wirklich bekannt oder erfolgreich wurde, es hatte alles was ein gutes Adventure braucht und noch viel mehr.
*Prisoner of Ice* ein sehr gelungenes Horror-Adventure, warum kam nie mehr davon?


----------



## Rootstrain (28. Oktober 2007)

Luzîfer323 schrieb:


> *Sam und Max* wer das Spiel kennt weis ich meine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gab's doch erst. Wennde das schon hast, musste warscheinlich lange warten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten:

Minesweeper: wer hat das Spiel nicht gespeilt? Eines der erfolgreichsten Spiele aller Zeiten. Genauso wie Solitär, Mamba oder Tetris.

Mafia: Der zweite Teil kommt ja bald.

Tenchu: Und zwar für die PS2.

Sonts, gibt's überall schon Sequels ( die ich mir nicht leisten kann), doer sie kommen bald. So wie Mafia2 eben.


----------



## Veragron (29. Oktober 2007)

Weil ichs grad gespielt hab: Elite Force 3 - gief plx.
Und ein Bridge Commander 2. Story war göttlich, aber das Spiel is ja leider so limitiert :/


----------



## Hoschie78 (29. Oktober 2007)

gute arbeit zam, vor allem xwing vs. tie-fighter wär DER hammer !!

was ich mir unbedingt wünsche wäre ein remake von Bomber-Man  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und vielleicht noch sowas wie Streetfighter II Turbo, ich weiß...alles konsolen-spiele....müsste es aber auch für pc geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtdrache (29. Oktober 2007)

fortsetungen.
Baldurs gate und icewind dale.
meine absoluten lieblingsgames da macht/e gruppenspiel richtig spass. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
diablo aber mit besseren balancing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ultima.
DSA.


----------



## Organasilver (30. Oktober 2007)

DSA? Schonmal was von Drakensang gehört?
Guggst du hier: http://www.dsa-game.de/

Soll verdammt gut werden...nach dem, was ich so gesehen habe, setz ich da große Hoffnungen drauf....und als passionierte DSA-Freak werde ich jeden Fehler akribisch auflisten und dann hier rein posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtdrache (31. Oktober 2007)

sieht wirklich geeil aus das neue DSA werde das mal mir kaufen und anzocken die story und das spiel ansich das DSA hat ne tolle fortsetzung bekommen aber mehr DSA wäre besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (1. November 2007)

Du müsstest mal das PnP von DSA zocken...das macht fun....wenn man nen gescheiten Meister hat, heißt das -.-

Und was ich mir noch wünschen würde, wäre eine Anständige Fortsetzung von Gothic...der 3er war ja mal nur Mist

(Nur um nich gänzlich OT zu sein^^)


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (2. November 2007)

Painkiller eine richtige Fortsetzung   


         oh ja


----------



## sirenia (2. November 2007)

warhammer :dark omen     

ich hab das total gern gespielt  leidermachen  ähnlche spiele mir net son spass zb total war :rome 

need for speed 3

besonders mit paar feunde hat lannnggee spass gemacht 

beyond Good & Evil  

abaaa bitte länger als teil 1   fands schade das es soo schenll duch war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



baldurs gate


und final fantasy teil 7 bis 9 

fand das waren die besten ff auf psone


----------



## JAD (4. November 2007)

Escape from Colditz - in zeitgemäßen Gewand
Elite - Remake auch wie oben mit zeitgemäßer Grafik 
Dune 2 - auch hier ein Remake bitte
Cannon Fodder - Remake!!! ich habe das spiel geliebt!!!
Monkey Island - Fortsetzung bitte wieder ein point & click - kein mist wie teil 4
Dungeon Keeper - Fortsetzung
Lost Vikings - Remake...
Speedball 2 - (hoffe nur das das zurzeit entwickelte auch ordentlich wird)
Z - wie hier schon wer meinte würde ich mich mit einer leicht aufgebohrten grafik zufrieden geben... sonst ABSOLUT garnix ändern und ich wäre glücklich
Diablo - fortsetzung

mehr fällt mir mom. net ein... kann ich aber sicherlich auch noch nachreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tekbear (4. November 2007)

wingcommander hätte ich auch gerne nochmal in neu. das hat mich echt beeindruckt damals


ansonsten wär die dragonlance reihe mal überfällig. da könnten sie von mir aus auch ein mmorpg draus machen.

ultima 5 ist ja schon passiert, das ist auch eins von meinen lieblingen auch wenn die neue grafik mittlerweile auch schon wieder überholt ist. hat trotzdem mehr stimmung als manch anderes spiel

oh weh ich glaub fast ich hab die dinger noch irgendwo...


----------



## JAD (4. November 2007)

Hmmm ein Remake von Age of Wonders hätt ich auch gerne... die Sequels fand ich dann nicht mehr so gelungen... aber den ersten Teil spiele ich Heute noch.


----------



## Nijalet (4. November 2007)

moooonkey island


----------



## Kohloe (4. November 2007)

ohja gimme dugeon keeper 3

Die Arena kämpfe mit den Level Ups, und wie seine eigenen kämpfer aus der ego perspektive spielen konnte *sabber*



Jedi Knight fand ich allerdings nur den ersten Teil gut...der hatte noch sonen zweitnamen, aber is zu lang her. Da biste jedoch imo noch ohne laserschwert rumgerannt.


KOTOR 3 -  das wär was. Teils eins und zwei waren jedenfalls hammer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Xwing vs. Tie Fighter hab ich damals glaub ich gespielt...ich erriner mich zwar nur noch spröde drann, aber geil wars schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Duke Nukem....egal welcher Teil, alle sind geil. Wie brutal Duke 3d war :Ö

Dann gabs noch son star wars 2d spiel wo es um joda ging...aber ka wie dat hieß ^^

Master of Orion 4 wär au geil...Teil 3 der Reihe war eher enttäuschend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luzîfer323 (4. November 2007)

Achja was natürlich ein *MUSS* ist:
Super Smash Bros. Brawl,  wenn das nicht richtig ÜBER, MEGA, HAMMER, GEIL wird weis ich auch net.
>>Hier mal Link zur Offiziellen Hompage<<
Ich kann nur sagen die SSB reihe hat etwas geschafft was nur wenige spiele geschafft haben: Es hat sich selbst in allen Punkten die es giebt selbst übertroffen, SSB ( war cool), SSB: Meele( war besser), SSB: Brawl ( Wird Episch)... wenn ich schon so sachen lese wie *Level Editor*, Hammergeil darauf haben wir doch nur gewartet.

Wenn ein spiel seine Fortsetzung so verdient hat, dann Super Smash Bros. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyes (4. November 2007)

Ich warte ja noch auf einen MMOEgoshooter. World of Stalker man das währ ein Knaller.

und Luzîfer323 geb ich recht. n neues super mario smash bros. muss her.


----------



## Quendan (6. November 2007)

viele der gennanten Spiele , insbesondere die Star-Wars Spiele fänd ich als Remake auch klasse.

dazu würde ich noch : Mega-lo-mania  , Populous und eine Fortsetzung oder ein Remake von Wing-Commander toll finden.


----------



## RubenPlinius (6. November 2007)

Mechwarrior verdient endlich einen neuen teil zu bekommen!!!
gebt mir battletech wieder!
;P
salut


----------



## Serpos (6. November 2007)

Ich will unbedingt eine Fortsetzung von Knights of the old Republic.
Es sollte eine geniale Story wie der erste Teil und mindestens solche Verbesserungen wie den zweiten Teil haben und es darf nichts geschnitten sein(KotoR 2) und wehe KotoR 3 wird ein OnlineRollenspiel dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich

Und ich hätte gerne Ninja Gaiden 2! Der erste Teil war genial und ich hoffe das neue Ninja Gaiden wird genauso herausvordernd wie das erste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als letztes fällt mir noch ein das ich sehr gerne ein neues "Vampire The Masqerade" Spiel hätte. Redemption und vorallem Bloodlines war genial. Ich weis garnicht wer zur Zeit die Lizenz hat da der Publisher pleite gegangen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (6. November 2007)

> viele der gennanten Spiele , insbesondere die Star-Wars Spiele fänd ich als Remake auch klasse.
> 
> dazu würde ich noch : Mega-lo-mania , Populous und eine Fortsetzung oder ein Remake von Wing-Commander toll finden.



Es gibt inzwischen en remake zu wing commander. glaub als standalone zu homeworld 2. also i habs selber nie gezockt aber hab davon gelesen und es soll anscheinend ja echt geil sein.


----------



## Dracun (6. November 2007)

Einfach nur genial Wing Commander 3 war einfach nur genital^^

Die Cutscene einfach göttlich mehr davon immer her damit ansonsten einfach defintiv ZAM hat recht^^


----------



## Leoncore (26. November 2007)

Weiß nich ob die Umfrage noch läuft, aber was ich auch geil fände ist wenn sie einen neuen Might and Magic Teil rausbringen würden.


----------



## nalcarya (26. November 2007)

Definitiv für Fortsetzungen klassischer Point&Click-Adventures, die Sam&Max Episoden zB hab ich aufgesogen wie ein trockener Schwamm das Wasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dungeon Keeper 3 wäre auch etwas das ich sofort kaufen würde. Starcraft 2 ist ja mittlerweile schon eine ganze Weile angekündigt, sonst wär es ganz oben auf der Liste, auch ein Warcraft IV wär sicher nciht verkehrt.

Ansonsten *Duke Nukem Forever*!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leoncore (26. November 2007)

Bye the Way, ein Rollenspiel mit einem Kampfsystem alla FinalFantasy und einer riesigen Welt wäre nicht schlecht, nur eben mit westlicher Thematik. Weiß nich ob es so was in der Art auch für den PC mal gab. Also so Spiele wie man sie vom RPG Maker kennt nur mit wunderhübscher 3D Grafik. ;-)


----------



## Marui (14. September 2009)

ZAM!

Ich hab mich in deinem Artikel zu 90% wiedergefunden.. das waren genau die Spiele, die ich geliebt hab.

BioForge war der ober knaller.
Monkey Island garkeine frage.. das war natürlich kult.

Das du Tresspasser erwähnt hast find ich nice.. nur zu kurios das wir solch ein Spiel nie wieder gesehen haben.. Dabei war die Idee dahinter wirklich genial und ich kann mich noch zu gut erinnern, das ich von so einem Platoo nicht runter wollte weil dort unten böse Dinos rum hüpften.. also an die Devs.. bitte her mit so einem Spiel.

öhm ich zitier jetzt mal nicht alles was du geschrieben hast.. aber das ist schon eine sehr nette Liste.

Ich glaub nur das du Alone in the Dark vergessen hast.. gut es gab gerade erst Teil 5.. aber im ernst.. mit Teil 1,2 und 3 hatte das wenig am Hut.. Die Retro AiD´s hatten irgendwie anderen flair.

Dann gab es dort noch ein anderes Action Adventure.. ich komme nur nicht auf den Namen.. es ging dort um ein Dorf.. glaub Estasia oder so?

Bitte remake davon  !!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (14. September 2009)

Fällt das nicht in den Bereich der Threadnekromantie? Oo

@ Topic: Ein neuer Creatures Teil wär fein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. September 2009)

Dungeon Keeper 3 bitte :>

oder

Warcraft 4

oder

Future Cop (hrhr)

oder

Dungeon Siege


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. September 2009)

jo  der thread is echtn weng altbacken ;D

Will n neues Dungeon Keeper, Dungeon Siege, Warcraft, *Popolus* ( ganz wichtig ^^ ) , Mechwarrior/Commander und und und.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

dungeon keeper,warcraft 4 und nen neuer x wing teil wär geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (14. September 2009)

Ich wünsche mir ein neues Age of Empires. Sonst /sign @ die von Zam aufgelisteten Spiele.


----------



## Stancer (14. September 2009)

Baldurs Gate 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (14. September 2009)

Marui schrieb:


> Monkey Island garkeine frage.. das war natürlich kult.



Es gibt einen neuen Monkey Island Teil:

Tales of Monkey Island.

In zusammenarbeit von Telltale Games und Lucas Arts.

5 Episoden die monatlich herauskommen.



Aus meiner Sicht warte ich aber auf Jedi Knight 4. Force Unleashed war nicht so mein fall.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

gibts eigentlich schon ein neuen kotor teil? also kotor 3? =O


----------



## llviktorj (14. September 2009)

PingPong oder Pacman

Muahahahahahahahahaha



P.s. eine Verfilmung von Pacman wäre echt genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (14. September 2009)

Warcraft 4, neues SSB, Mario Kart, Mario Party( das letzte war nicht so der Mega Hit)


----------



## TheGui (14. September 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> [/size][/size][/size][/size]**** Dungeon Keeper 3
> *
> *Warum eigentlich?*
> Die Dungeon Keeper Reihe ist ein absolutes - Must have!
> ...



Oh ja DK macht fun! immernoch... gabs am ende von DK2 nicht ne Anspielung auf Teil 3 das an der Oberfläche spielen sollte?


----------



## Sascha_BO (14. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Oh ja DK macht fun! immernoch... gabs am ende von DK2 nicht ne Anspielung auf Teil 3 das an der Oberfläche spielen sollte?


Was soll der Dungeon Keeper an der Oberfläche und wie sollen seine (dauerverkloppten) Imps ihm da seine Bude buddeln können? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel lieber sitzt er doch in seinem Loch und wartet darauf, daß das Heldenpack zu ihm kommt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. September 2009)

- History Line 1914 -1918

- Master of Magic

Wo seid ihr meine unkomplizierten rundenbasierten Spiele, wo seid ihr ???



Ach ja und Fatal-Racing war cool!!

"Faatal"


----------



## TheGui (14. September 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Was soll der Dungeon Keeper an der Oberfläche und wie sollen seine (dauerverkloppten) Imps ihm da seine Bude buddeln können?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das hatt mich ja so verwirrt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSBKPY93IJk


----------



## tear_jerker (14. September 2009)

ich hätte gern eine fortsetzung/addon zu fuel das zu der großartigen welt und dem fun-faktor noch storyelemente einbringt


----------



## Sascha_BO (14. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - History Line 1914 -1918


Dazu fällt mir spontan noch *Battle Isle* ein und die vielen Male wo meine Panzer wegen Spritmangels auf offenem Feld liegengeblieben sind... verdammtes Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Davon hätt ich auch gern ein Remake... schööönes Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (14. September 2009)

wie wörs mit einem würdigen Nachfolger für Lost Vikings?


----------



## Urengroll (14. September 2009)

Man man!
Zam hat da ja Spieler hervor gekrammt!


Iniana Jones - Fate of Atlantis & Legend of Kyrandia 3  habe ich selber gespielt und die waren geil.......................^^


----------



## Marvîn (14. September 2009)

llviktorj schrieb:


> P.s. eine Verfilmung von Pacman wäre echt genial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



such mal Comedytreet XXL bei youtube, in den letzten Wochen gab es eine Folge wo ein riesiges Feld aufgebaut war aus Straßenzäunen und Simon Gosejohann im Pacmankostüm Passanten darin verfolgt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich bete immernoch dass ich mein Vikingerspiel wiederfinde oder es neu gemacht wird.
Falls es jemand kennt bzw den Namen: Das war ein Spiel ähnlich wie AoE, nur dass man in seinem Haupthaus seine Bewohner eintauschen konnte gegen zb. Ork bauarbeiter und diese dann auch Orkbauten errichten konnten.


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. September 2009)

Das Video sieht echt nach oberfläche aus ^^

aber Bullfrog exestiert nicht mehr, und erst vor nem Monat oder so hat sich EA die rechte an DK gekrallt.
und was die draus machen ( wenn überhaupt ) steht noch in den sternen

würde mich aber trotzdem über ein remake freuen^^


Edit : Mir fällt noch ein Spiel ein, dass absolut ein Nachfolger braucht :   *Submarine Titans* ( wers kennt, liebt es  ;D )


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (14. September 2009)

Gothic. remake von Teil 1 und 2, diesmal mit arcania-Grafik, fertig ist das Top-Game 2010...

Stampft Starcraft in den Boden!


----------



## dragon1 (14. September 2009)

heros of might an magic - aber im good old Heros 3 style, nicht wie der drecks 4ter und die weiteren teile.
Oder Remake von der Tarnum-serie mit neuen missionen und besserer grafik


----------



## SIERRA 117 (14. September 2009)

neu auflage von freedom fighters würde mich freuen... xD


----------



## Sascha_BO (14. September 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Das Video sieht echt nach oberfläche aus ^^
> 
> aber Bullfrog exestiert nicht mehr, und erst vor nem Monat oder so hat sich EA die rechte an DK gekrallt.
> und was die draus machen ( wenn überhaupt ) steht noch in den sternen


Wenn man dem glauben darf was auf _Wiki_ zu lesen ist wirds wohl beim Traum von einem *DK3* bleiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_"Ein dritter Teil der Serie war in Planung. In einem Trailer hierzu, der in Dungeon Keeper 2 enthalten war, betrat die Hauptkreatur Horny die Erdoberfläche, was den Plänen für den neuen Teil der Serie entsprach, der nicht mehr (ausschließlich) unter, sondern auch auf der Erde spielen sollte.[1] Ebenso sollte eine neue Rasse eingeführt und ein umfangreicher Multiplayer-Modus hinzugefügt werden. Aufgrund der anhaltend schlechten Verkaufszahlen von Dungeon Keeper 2 und des Vorrangs von Projekten für die Playstation 2 wurde die Entwicklung jedoch nur wenige Monate nach der offiziellen Ankündigung des Spiels eingestellt [2].

Das Unternehmen Bullfrog war später, nach Abbruch von Dungeon Keeper 3, und dem Ausbleiben neuer Projekte vom Eigentümer EA mit dem britischen Studio EA UK zusammengelegt worden. Einige der für Dungeon Keeper 3 verantwortlichen Entwickler wechselten zuvor und anschließend zu Lionhead, wo sie an Black & White und Black and White 2 arbeiteten."_
Schade drum, die Jungs von _Bullfrog _haben damals eine Menge guter Spiele gemacht... aber vielleicht macht _EA _irgendwann nochmal was aus der Nummer.


----------



## 11Raiden (14. September 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> *- Maniac Mansion
> - Monkey Island
> 
> - Wing Commander*



SIGN!

Vor allem Wing Commander!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man was habe ich das Spiel geliebt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zak McKracken wäre auch genial!


----------



## Razyl (14. September 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir ein neues Age of Empires. Sonst /sign @ die von Zam aufgelisteten Spiele.


Ein neues AoE ohne die Ensemble Studios? Nein, lieber nicht...

Aber 5 Seiten und keiner hat den besten Shooter mit den geilsten Setting nicht erwähnt? Ihr seid schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
NO ONE LIVES FOREVER verdient ein Remake oder einen Nachfolger. Kein anderer Titel hat so ein geniales Setting so super gut umgesetzt <3 Die vielen Waffen, der Humor und die, für damalige Zeiten, gute KI \o/
Also Monolith, macht mal hin und stampft endlich F.E.A.R. ein und kümmert euch um NOLF


----------



## Sascha_BO (14. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> SIGN!
> 
> Vor allem Wing Commander!
> 
> ...


War eine geile Reihe die mit einem lausigen Film "gekrönt" wurde, aber ich hätte auch nichts gegen einen neuen Sci-Fi-Flieger wie WC, X-Wing/ Tie-Fighter. 
Früher wurd man noch überschüttet mit diesen Spielen... warum war irgendwann Schluß damit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (14. September 2009)

GOBLIIINS <3


----------



## Zonalar (14. September 2009)

Kennt einer Goblin Commander für die xBox? Mir hat das spiel mit seiner vereinfachten strategie-setting sehr gefallen, und würde einer Erweiterung nicht abgeneigt sein^^ Dieses Spiel hat einfach mal wieder Spass gemacht. obwohl die Kampagne kurz war, und wenige Optionen da waren, war ich recht zufrieden mit dem Spiel^^


----------



## Marvîn (14. September 2009)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Gothic. remake von Teil 1 und 2, diesmal mit arcania-Grafik, fertig ist das Top-Game 2010...



Wieso 2010?
Schon mal was von Risen gehört?
Das ist der Nachfolger von Gothic 2 von den gleichen Machern. Nach offiziellem Statement wollen sie es im Gothik 1 & 2 - Style machen nicht wie bei Gothic 3 (was ja eher n Flop war). Risen kommt in knapp 4 Wochen raus.


----------



## inkomplex (15. September 2009)

DOTT! Ganz klar.
Ich glaube, bei keinem anderen Spiel hatte ich so viel Spass wie bei Day of the Tentacle. Herrlicher Humor .. LEC eben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und genial verrückt.


----------



## Silmyiél (15. September 2009)

Age of Empires 

aber dann bitte wieder im Mittelalter ohne Musketiere etc. das hat das 3 i-wie für mich unspielbar gemacht

und natürlich ne Fortsetzung von Diablo II

ist ja schon angekündigt worden und 4 Charakterklassen sidn ja auch schon bekannt.
- Barbar
- Zauberin
- Mönch
- Hexendoktor

und bald gibts ja nen neuen Diablo II Content Patch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (15. September 2009)

XWing? spiel halt SW:G -> da gibts Weltraumballerei mit den Jägern

Ultima Underworld Remake: Arx Fatalis (spielt sich echt ähnlich)

Ich hätte gerne MadTV mit Anschluss an die imdb - und die Sender sollen gegeneinander spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. September 2009)

_Kingdom Hearts hat ganz klar ne Forsetzung verdint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Skatero (15. September 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kingdom Hearts hat ganz klar ne Forsetzung verdint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das wird sicher kommen.


----------



## TheGui (15. September 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Edit : Mir fällt noch ein Spiel ein, dass absolut ein Nachfolger braucht :   *Submarine Titans* ( wers kennt, liebt es  ;D )


naja das gabs ma in irgend ner alten PC games oder so als beilage... is net schlecht, aber was so alte und grafisch grottige Strattegie games angeht is SC nunmal GOTT!


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. September 2009)

Marvîn schrieb:


> Wieso 2010?
> Schon mal was von Risen gehört?
> Das ist der Nachfolger von Gothic 2 von den gleichen Machern. Nach offiziellem Statement wollen sie es im Gothik 1 & 2 - Style machen nicht wie bei Gothic 3 (was ja eher n Flop war). Risen kommt in knapp 4 Wochen raus.



wenn ich nen besseren computer hätte würde ich es mir sofort holn =/ gothic ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (15. September 2009)

inkomplex schrieb:


> DOTT! Ganz klar.
> Ich glaube, bei keinem anderen Spiel hatte ich so viel Spass wie bei Day of the Tentacle. Herrlicher Humor .. LEC eben.
> 
> 
> ...


Auch ein geniales Adventure!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaroEld (15. September 2009)

Au ja, AoE o.o 1 und 2, beide waren genial.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (15. September 2009)

viele spiele aus meiner jugendzeit haben (für mich persönlich) ne fortsetzung verdient. bei den meisten wird es aber nich zu realisieren sein. da heute der umfang für viele spiele zu klein wäre
gern gespielt habe ich:


goblins (amiga5000)
thrill kill (ps1)
blazing dragons (amiga500)
frontschweine (ps1)
lemmings (amiga500)
ape odyssey (ps1)


----------



## 11Raiden (15. September 2009)

Player Manager und Kick Off 2 mit Final Whistle traue ich auch ab und an nach.
Genauso wie Anstoß 2 und Anstoss 3 mit Action Soccer zusammen, damit man selbst ins Geschehen eingreifen kann.


----------



## Zonalar (16. September 2009)

Kennt einer "Munchs Oddysee"? Hoffe,e s ist richtig geschrieben^^Das XBox-Spiel, welches mit flachem schwarzen Humor und Gewalt auf eine Lustige Art und Weise auftrumpft. ist ein bisschen hart das Spiel, aber eine geniale Geschichte, welche auch gerne Parralelen auf die Heutige Welt zielt.
Dieses SPiel hat aufjedenfall ein nachfolger verdient


----------



## Düstermond (16. September 2009)

Ich würde mich über ein neues Broken Sword im alten 2D-Charm freuen.
Die 3D-Teile (Also Teil 3 und 4) konnten leider nicht mehr so glänzen. Broken Sword 2.5, ein Fanprojekt, kommt sehr nah an das ran, was ich mir wünsche, nur leider ist es viel zu kurz gewesen.


----------



## 11Raiden (16. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Kennt einer "Munchs Oddysee"? Hoffe,e s ist richtig geschrieben^^Das XBox-Spiel, welches mit flachem schwarzen Humor und Gewalt auf eine Lustige Art und Weise auftrumpft. ist ein bisschen hart das Spiel, aber eine geniale Geschichte, welche auch gerne Parralelen auf die Heutige Welt zielt.
> Dieses SPiel hat aufjedenfall ein nachfolger verdient


Ja, obwohl der Humor etwas zu sehr Schwarz war.
Ersetze die Rasse durch Mensch und Dir ist nicht mehr zum Lachen zumute.


----------



## Kveld (16. September 2009)

Turrican als Ego shooter :>

oder it came from the desert ..


----------



## Urengroll (16. September 2009)

Ich glaube ich bin Fan von Poin&Click Adventures....................^^


----------



## Phash (16. September 2009)

Betrayal at Krondor könnt fortgesetzt werden

und Dune 2 neu aufgelegt.. aber in gut.. nich wie dune2000

Ausserdem würde ich mich über ein echtes, neues Quake freuen. Und ein echtes neues UT -> ohne riesen Aussenlevel

Und Stunts - 4d sports driving in neu wär cool... mit dem geilen strecken editor


----------



## 11Raiden (16. September 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich bin Fan von Poin&Click Adventures....................^^


Das ist ja nicht das Schlechteste.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Final Fantasy VII

Diablo

The longest Journey.


----------



## tear_jerker (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Final Fantasy VII


wo ich das grad lese würde ich mir nicht unbedingt ein remake oder fortsetzung wünschen(gibts ja als film), sondern viel eher ein collectorsedition mit allen pre- und sequels zum spiel(inklusive dem spiel) für den pc 

dann noch eine fortsetzung von Jak & Daxter


----------



## dragon1 (16. September 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> gobliiins (amiga5000)


Fix`d


----------



## Silenzz (16. September 2009)

auch wenn ich mir hier Feinde mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Battle for Middle-Earth 1 aber diesmal als richtiges Strategiespiel und getreuer am Film bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallfix (17. September 2009)

hm ein Paar mal so ohne lange zu überlegen ^^
System Shock
Bioforge
Cyber Mage ->!<-
Tie Fighter (wahrscheinlich schon bald)
Thief
Deus Ex
Ultima
Planescape Torment
Schleichfahrt
Homeworld
Wing Commander (EA hat sich im August die Namensrechte eintragen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
und ganz wichtig:
Panzer General
Master of Orion


----------



## LordofDemons (17. September 2009)

Thief hat bereits fortsetzungen (weiß nicht ob 1 oder2 also ich hab thief 2 dheim glaub aber es gibt schon das 3te :>)


----------

